# Should I move to Singapore?



## Lyndan (23 Feb 2007)

Hey All

I have a bit of an conundrum today! Looking for peoples thoughts and suggestions on the following if you don't mind!

I am due to be made redundant from my current job March 31st - I have been offered a package and was in the middle of looking for some new work.

My old boss (from the same company) sent me an email yesterday and asked if I would come to Singapore for 1 month all expenses paid to do some work and he would extend my work contract by one month - so I would be due to leave April 30th. He said he would like to discuss a future full time opportunity for me out there.

We are just about to put our 2 bed apartment up for sale, having got our mortgage approval yesterday to buy a house.

I have so many things to think about I don't know what to do!! To many questions so Id love to hear what people thought...

Do I go to Singapore for a month?I am thinking yes because its a great opportunity - downside is if I don't like it and/or a full time job doesn't come out of it I'm away for a month that I should be interviewing for new jobs for
If I get offered a full time job in Singapore I wont get my redundancy package if I accept it, instead it will be a relocation package - should I just take the money and run?
Anyone lived/worked in Singapore? What did you think?
Should we postpone putting our apartment up for sale? I will go to Singapore in April for 1 month...
If there is a chance that I will get offered a full time job and I take it, should we not sell up at all and instead go interest only on our mortgage and rent it out for a couple of years? Or should we sell up and put the money we make (200k) into savings? Which is better?
I know its a big one but I'd appreciate everyones opinion!

Cheers


----------



## Deirdra (23 Feb 2007)

When you say 'we', what does Mrs Lyndan think? Would she like Singapore, could she get a job there?

Expat life good in Singapore, if you don't mind having the same season all the time. IMO, Try it for a month anyway, keep going ahead with the house stuff - is it in a good location for renting? Good luck.


----------



## BrenG (23 Feb 2007)

I left long term employment in Ireland 5 years ago and have been working in various countries abroad since, on consultancy work. This has been a great experience and considerably broadened my outlook on life and my overall experience. The main issue here is the support of your wife or partner. Also the issue of children (if applicable to you). My advice to you is go for the month and suss out the location etc. You may also need to bring out the wife/partner to enable her to see what the scene is like. Particularly if you have no family don't be afraid to take a chance on what may turn out to be one of life's opportunities. Too often we take the safe secure path and miss out on great experiences. For my part I have no regrets on taking the plunge even though it did not always run smoothly. Best of luck in whatever decision you make.


----------



## Lyndan (23 Feb 2007)

Thanks All

Mr Lyndan is very open to the idea and would come over for 2 weeks of my months stay to see what he thought of it.

I've been offically offered a job there today, lasting 2 years, but its sepereate to the months stay, even if i dont take the job i can still go for a month and check it out.

As for our apartment its in South Co Dublin, 7 min walking distance to dart station and so far those rented seem to have been rented out quickly. 

The main issue is deciding which would be better - Selling up and putting our equity in a high interest account, or renting out - we would have to move to interest only to make any money on renting it out, by the time we have the 2 interest rate increases that are expected this year, rent would just about cover the mortgage and management fee - I suppose if we knew the answer to this we would all be rich!!

I really appreciate the thoughs everyone, keep em coming!


----------



## MugsGame (23 Feb 2007)

> If I get offered a full time job in Singapore I wont get my redundancy package if I accept it, instead it will be a relocation package - should I just take the money and run?



You may be entitled to a statutory redundancy payment regardless, as you are relocating outside the EU, and your position in Dublin is being made redundant. It may also be more tax efficient (for you and the employer) to pay the full redundancy package on offer, and reduce the relocation package accordingly.


----------



## bobk (23 Feb 2007)

Go for the month,  you'll only regret it otherwise


----------



## Mel (23 Feb 2007)

I'll leave the house plans to those who know, but I spent a month in singapore a couple of years ago, and toyed with moving their last year. I loved it mainly because shoes were so cheap  
The main problem would be Mr Lyndon keeping himself occupied, even if you are earning enough to support you both - it's very hard to get a work permit and lots of ex-pats leave because their other half is bored. Because Singapore is so small it can be a bit claustrophobic and the people I know out there have to travel every couple of months to prevent going stir crazy.
If you have children the schools can be a problem; the local ones are very tough, and designed to make little robots who are easily managed. The international ones are extremely expensive, and most ex-pat packages won't cover the full cost. On the other hand, with a Philippino/Thai nanny the childminding is cheaper, but you have to deal with some problematic cultural differences, many due to their lack of education.
There is a big Irish scene out there, GAA club etc, think it's called the Singapore Lions GAA club. 
Alcohol is very expensive, but eating out not so, depending on where you choose to go - i.e. local or western style.
A good website is www.singaporeexpats.com. Have a good read, especially of the forums; it really opens your eyes to some of the things you can expect, especially in terms of attitudes among other ex-pats. 
I think accommodation can be a problem, appartments to rent in nice areas are very expensive and there are strict controls on who is allowed to buy a property, even among natives (there is a scale of who is allowed and who isn't - a single person must be over 35 i think and cannot buy more than 1-bed appartment, rules like that). 
Make sure your relocation package covers as much as possible; e.g. 20% salary supplement for agreeing to go, accommodation allowance, car allowance (cars are double the price if you want to buy one than here, to control the numbers on the roads), health insurance, cost of flights home a couple of times a year. Check whether you are liable to pay local taxes on your earnings.
You are in a great location for travelling Asia though, and the entire cultural experience is great. It didn't suit me or my company for me to go, but I would have loved it.


----------



## Lyndan (23 Feb 2007)

My job would also pay for Mr Lyndan to get a work permit so he would look for a job out there

We have no kids so schools and nannies wont be an issue

Alcohol is more expensive!! Thats it, im not going!! haha


----------



## Mel (23 Feb 2007)

They would be two big issues covered so. Make sure your package is all that it seems to be. 
Tiger beer... Signpore Slings... cheap Lobster Thermidor... all shops are open till about 9 or 10 every night. And you can nip over to JB in Malaysia for even cheaper shopping. Wish i was going!


----------



## pernickety (23 Feb 2007)

JB -johor bahru? I put it down on my list as the most awful town in the whole wide world (or the bit ive seen anyway!) But the rest of Malaysia is fantastic. Singapore I liked for a few days, but i'm not into shopping so it didn't hold much interest for me.
Still, if I was asked to relocate anywhere i'd jump at teh chance, great opportunity, the house and the rest can all wait ...


----------



## Mel (26 Feb 2007)

pernickety said:


> JB -johor bahru? I put it down on my list as the most awful town in the whole wide world


 
would have to agree, don't go there as a lone female, it was quite an unnerving experience. but the shopping there _is_ great.


----------



## Lyndan (27 Feb 2007)

Thanks for your advice! Im going over in April or May to check it out and then make our decision.  Apartment is going up for sale this week it seems like the best thing to do either way....We would have to pay stamp duty if we moved it to an investment property as we only have it 2 years and with the interest rates rising we might not make much money on it!


----------



## Calico (27 Feb 2007)

Sounds exciting. If you have no ties you should go. It will be an experience either way. And I think we all need to get out of Ireland for a year here and there. I would keep the apartment though - it will make re-locating to Ireland a LOT easier if you decide to come back. Even if you end up taking a little loss on it over the 2 years it is worth it for the safety net I think, plus you will probably be earning more and spening less over there. Good luck!


----------

